# Your Top 10 Favorite Cello Concertos from 19th Century



## Andante Largo (Apr 23, 2020)

As in the title.

My top 10 favorite cello concertos from 19th century are:

Reinecke - Cello Concerto in D minor, Op. 82 (1864)
Davydov - Cello Concerto No. 3 in D major, Op. 18 (1868)
Saint-Saëns - Cello Concerto No. 1 in A minor, Op. 33 (1872)
Raff - Cello Concerto No. 1 in D minor, Op.193 (1874)
Raff - Cello Concerto No. 2 in G major (1876)
Bruch - Kol Nidrei, Op. 47 (1880)
Davydov - Cello Concerto No. 4 in E minor, Op. 31 (1880)
Klengel - Cello Concerto No. 1 in A minor, Op. 4 (1880)
Röntgen - Cello Concerto No. 1 in E minor (1894)
Gretchaninov - Cello Concerto, Op. 8 (1895)


----------



## MusicSybarite (Aug 17, 2017)

Dvorak
Saint-Saens 1
d'Albert
Reinecke
Lalo
Volkmann
Offenbach _Concerto militaire_

That's all.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Schumann
Dvorak
Volkmann
S-Saens 1+2

are my favourites from that century.


----------



## Andante Largo (Apr 23, 2020)

joen_cph said:


> S-Saens 1+2


His 2nd cello concerto was composed in 1902.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

An interesting story: After a very early attempt, Dvorak had refused requests for a cello concerto. However, after hearing Victor Herbert’s Cello Concerto No. 2 written in 1894, he was finally moved to write his own B minor concerto. Herbert, BTW, was principal cellist in the New York Philharmonic, which had premiered Dvorak’s New World Symphony in 1893.


----------



## Roger Knox (Jul 19, 2017)

Servais – A minor (ca. 1834)
Schumann - A minor (1850)
Offenbach – Grand Concerto Militaire in G major (1848)
Lalo – D minor (1877)
Raff - No. 1 in D minor (1872)
Dietrich - G minor (c. 1876)
Saint-Saëns – No. 1 in A minor (1882)
Dvorak - B minor (1895)
Jaëll – F major (1882)
Klengel – No. 1 in A minor (1880)
Pfitzner – No. 1 in A minor, op. posth. (1888)


----------



## haziz (Sep 15, 2017)

1. Dvorak
2. Saint Saens 1
3. Tchaikovsky Rococo Variations
4. Lalo
5. Schumann
6. Bruch Kol Nidrei
7. Vieuxtemps concertos 1 & 2
9. ?

If we included the 20th century, or indeed greatest cello concertos of all time, then the Elgar would top the list since it is my absolute favorite cello concerto, and the Shostakovich concerto No. 1 would probably get in at number 9. 

I have listened to other 19th century cello concertos e.g. by Davidov, Raff and Stanford, but not often enough to form an opinion about them.


----------



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

For my ten, I'd listen to the Dvorak nine times and finish with Saint-Saens.


----------



## Bruckner Anton (Mar 10, 2016)

1. Dvorak
2. Haydn #2
3. Saint-Saens #1
4. Schumann
5. Haydn #1
6. Elgar
7. Boccherini G482
8. CPE Bach Wq.171
9. Lalo
10. Volkmann


----------



## kyjo (Jan 1, 2018)

In some sort of order:

Dvořák B minor
Herbert no. 2
Widor
Volkmann
Dvořák A major
Raff no. 2
Schumann
Offenbach Grand Concerto militaire
Saint-Saëns no. 1
Röntgen no. 1


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Note of information:

Many are familiar with the Hyperion label's 80-something discs in the "The Romantic Piano Concerto" collection, which began some years ago and is apparently still going strong. [I just received disc 82 for my (so far) complete collection of the series.]

Lesser known, perhaps, is the Hyperion sister series: "The Romantic Cello Concerto", of which only seven discs (so far) have been released:

https://www.hyperion-records.co.uk/s.asp?s=S_4

But if one is truly interested in Romantic era cello concerti, this Hyperion series may be one to pay attention to. (I have all seven discs in my collection. With my somewhat addiction to completionating (please, don't look up that word!) I fear Hyperion may continue the cello series with the vigor it took to the piano concertos.

There is also a series of "The Romantic Violin Concerto", which I also collected. And the newest of the series featuring works of "The Classical Piano Concerto", for which I did not purchase any of the discs. Yet, at least.

Still, some splendid music lies hidden away in these Hyperion discs, and though one my not find as many gems as one would like, those gems that do surface prove quite worthwhile. I've enjoyed my survey through the seven discs of the Hyperion "Romantic Cello Concerto", including the two cello concertos of of the relatively unknown Wilhelm Fitzenhagen which are featured on Volume 7, along with Tchaikovsky's _Variations on a Rococo Theme_ in Fitzenhagen's arrangement.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

The description for this subforum "Orchestral Music" says:
_"Purely symphonic works discussion. Please use instrument specific forums for *concertos* and choral/orchestral works."_


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

hammeredklavier said:


> The description for this subforum "Orchestral Music" says:
> _"Purely symphonic works discussion. Please use instrument specific forums for *concertos* and choral/orchestral works."_


However, there are multiple "sticky" concerto threads under the orchestral banner. You didn't notice?


----------

